# Reproductor de video por monitor de pc



## tekorei (Oct 12, 2009)

Hola a todos.
Bueno, mi idea de un proyecto es crear una interfaz en donde se pueda colocar una tarjeta de memoria(SD o similar), en esa tarjeta cargar los videos que seran reproducidos y si se puede un temporizador y una lista de reproduccion(playlist), al insertar esta memoria y al encender la interfaz, que la salida de la misma sea la entrada del monitor(VGA) de una computadora que de preferencia sea una de 19" o mas, formato wide screen(16:9) y de resoluciones (960*600, 1280*800 o 1440*900). Ya estuve investigando bastante pero no estoy encontrando una buena información, mejor dicho, no encuentro nada, solo control de LCDs pequeñas pero nada de monitores de computadoras y por lo que estuve viendo seria bien dificil implementar con los PIC que conozco ya que las velocidades de procesamiento y transferencias son muy lentas.
Espero sugerencias o cualquier cosa que les parezca decir sobre el asunto.
Muchas gracias..

P.D. Es reproducir videos en monitores LCD o CRT y no en displays LCDs normales o GLCD


----------



## Chico3001 (Oct 12, 2009)

Forzosamente tienes que usar una computadora embebida..... en cualquiera de sus variantes e instalarle linux o windows embedded


----------



## tekorei (Oct 12, 2009)

Chico3001 dijo:


> Forzosamente tienes que usar una computadora embebida..... en cualquiera de sus variantes e instalarle linux o windows embedded



Eso ya lo habia pensado pero queria hacer una circuiteria que me hiciera eso. La idea es hacerlo lo mas compacto posible y lo de meter una placa madre ya hace mucho mas grande de lo que tengo pensado.
Estuve viendo tambien y es posible hacerlo por fpga pero eso si ya estaria mucho mas costoso, y aparte que no manejo bien vhdl y seria aprender otro lenguaje mas y no es facil de armar un "grabador" de fpga.


----------



## Chico3001 (Oct 12, 2009)

Existen PCs embebidas ultra pequeñas..... solo mira esto:

http://www.gumstix.com/

De alli en fuera no veo otra solucion para tu problema... es la gumstix, el FPGA o una computadora embebida PC104.... 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PC/104


----------



## tekorei (Oct 12, 2009)

Chico3001 dijo:


> Existen PCs embebidas ultra pequeñas..... solo mira esto:
> 
> http://www.gumstix.com/
> 
> ...



esta muy buena la información, no tenia conocimiento de esto pero mi idea es crear a partir de algunos ic este reproductor..


----------



## tecniloco80 (Oct 27, 2009)

hola creo que puedes usar los integrados de reproductores de dvd de sunplus que traen para usb y sd car y salida vga casi siempre se dañan el lente pero sirven para usb 
http://w3.sunplus.com/products/DVD/sphe8203.asp
en esta pagina esta que mas tienen


----------



## tekorei (Oct 28, 2009)

@ tecniloco80
interesante el ic pero no hay nada de especificaciones como datasheets o algo que me oriente al desarrollo..


----------



## Helminto G. (Oct 28, 2009)

aqui hay un data de un sunplus que me encontre en un aparatito de desecho http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/view/116636/ETC/SPHE8200A.html me parese interesante solo que no cuento aun con el suficiente conosimiento espero almenos me vayan disiendo como queda el asunto
y una cosa mas, no piensen es comprarlo destripen dvd's que es divertido


----------



## tecniloco80 (Nov 2, 2009)

hola es cierto que no hay datos del integrado y son muy dificil de programar el rom y lo demas yo desisti al no encontrar el Sunplus RomUploader que es el programa para cargar el Firmware , veo un poco difil armarlo desde cero yo te decia que uses uno ya armado que no sirva para leer disco pero que funcione el resto mira estas fotos de un dvd barato


----------



## GABILON (Nov 2, 2009)

hola, antes que me reprendan, ya se que la idea es que hagamos nuestros propiios desarrollos y no andemos comprando cosas por allí, pero igual me permito preguntarte si lo que tu buscas es por algun desafio personal o realmente te gustaria tener ese chiche contigo, pues si es este ultimo el caso, te recomiendo que le des un vistazo a dealextreme.com allí encontraras varios reproductores muy compactos de usb, sd, mmc y demas, con salida a rgb, s-video y video componentes por unos 35 dolares con envio gratis a todo el mundo, personlamente lo he comprobado con un gps que acabo de recibir. suerte. Pd, si encuentro el link del que vi te lo paso


----------

